# Vintage FP Little People?



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

In a moment of nostalgic weakness (and sadness my parents gave away my childhood toys) I bought a 1972 vintage Little People Merry-Go-Round on Ebay. It comes with some the original peg Little People. Then (in more weakness), I bought the 1964 Ferris Wheel. This had none of the people so I've been pondering on buying a set of them.

I'm very excited to get these in the mail. I love the fact they are human powered (you have to wind them to make them run-no batteries required!) and it brings back happy memories of my childhood...

Well, then I got to thinking...

Will they be safe to give to my (will be) 10 month daughter for Christmas? Should I wait until she's older? Or should they just be "Mommy's toys" for a while (I collect toys)?

First, I'm concerned about lead, but I remember someone mentioning that Fisher Price said none of its Little People ever had lead in them. Does anyone have a link to that?

I'm also concerned about the choking hazard of the early Little People. They're much smaller and peg-shaped...unlike their chubby (though cute) descendants.









Are they safe for LOs under 3?


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

We have tons of FP Little People saved by both my mom and mil. For about a year they were the most favored toys in our house.

That said, I think we got them out when dd was 5 and my twins were about 2.5 years. Kids younger than that aren't really ready for that type of pretend play anyway, typically. I think they would definitely pose a choking hazard. 10 months sounds way too young to me.

I think they are so much better than the modern LP. We have the house, main street, farm, school and lots of people and accessories. My kids would seriously play with them for hours.

Have fun!


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

I love the original Little People! We waited until our LOs were 3 . . . it did not spoil their enjoyment of them.

Dating myself here, but back a dozen or so years ago I was able to find little lead testing kits, you just smear it on whatever item and it changes color if lead is present? Do some research first, but this may give you an idea of the content. If I remember, it was a simple hardware store purchase.

Also from back-then, we had a little clear plastic tube from or developed by w/, I think, the Consumer Product Safety Commission, that if you could fit an item it could be a choking hazard. I don't agree with all their recommendations or conclusions, but this was a helpful (objective! yippee!) tool, especially when our older one was pre-k age and we had a newborn: DC1 was very conscientious about keeping the smaller items that fit in the tube away from where baby / toddler sib could reach them.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MariaMadly* 
Also from back-then, we had a little clear plastic tube from or developed by w/, I think, the Consumer Product Safety Commission, that if you could fit an item it could be a choking hazard.

I just use a toilet paper roll. If an object can fit through a cardboard toilet paper tube it could potentially be a choking hazard.


----------

